# Please help me loose weight...



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the best way to loose weight is NOT exercise, It is diet, not "a diet" but the everyday food you eat, It is way easier to take 500 calories a day out of your diet than it is to burn an extra 500 calories. Exersise can amke you healthier and it will burn some calories. But you still have to make smart food choices. Weight training and cardio will help yourt health and add some muscle which will burn more calories throughout the day, but you still have to watch food, Try this starting tommorrow and only worry about doing it one day,,, Only eat real food, dont eat or drink anythign that isnt real. Real being you can look at it and tell exactly what it is and where it came from. The biggest fat causing foods are what I call fake foods, the stuff that you cant tell what kinda plant or animal or chemical it came from.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Joe. I have stopped drinking sodas and snack foods I have stopped gaining more pounds but just can't seem to get them to go away. Maybe with more time it will start to get better.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Thanks Joe. I have stopped drinking sodas and snack foods I have stopped gaining more pounds but just can't seem to get them to go away. Maybe with more time it will start to get better.


Can you join Weight Watchers? They teach you how to eat normal food. Yes, you can treat yourself to a steak once in a while. Trust me, you don't starve. I use a chocolate meal replacement called Naturade total soy. In a blender I put two scoops of this meal replacement with a cup of vanilla soy milk, blend then I add a banana or two and blend more. then I add some ice and blend again. You end up with a filling delicious shake with tons of protein and vitamins. It is hard losing weight, take it slow......


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

A friend of mine recommended a free website called sparkpeople.com that I signed up for today it looks like a good site it gives me menues and helps me keep track of calories eaten and burned. The menues are normal foods that are healthy so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple things,,, get on a food schedule and eat nothing outside that schedule, your body will adjust and you will be eating out of hunger instead of boredom. (my weakness) so 3 meals, and maybe two snacks, stick with real foods, and eat slow, snack on an apple but eat it with a knife cutting small pieces, Your brain will get the message. Also a great evening snack. Buy some bananas, peal em, and then freeze them, throw one in a blender with some fresh or frozen (no sugar) berries and some greek yougurt. Really good. really filling takes like a rich thick milkshake.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am with you and was told by my dietician friend it is portion control. Eat smaller portions, no seconds, chew slowly and enjoy your food. Should only lose 1/2-1lb a week.
Good Luck!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your advise. Joe the sparkpeople plan is like what you say 3 normal meals and 2 small snacks. I like the ideas you guys had of the smoothie type drinks and will try them. There was also a drink on the Dr.Oz show that he said will boost metabolism which is a problem alot of women have after they hit 30 it was green tea, tangarines, and fresh mint that I would like to try but I have been to 4 different stores and can not find mint around here.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

I've actually just started a ketosis diet, and I'm feeling great into day 5. It takes around 12 days to get into ketosis properly, but from then on, you have a week of no carbs, then you can give yourself a carb day at the end of the week. 

It's hard, because I'm not allowed more than 20 carbs a day, and it's all meat and stuff, but my brothers have been on it for over 3 months, and my one brother who was bigger than me, has already lost 3 stone. So me and my mum wanted to try it, one, because I want to get back into riding more and get more motivated, and 2, to be more confident with myself. 

Pretty much having no carbs, makes fat burn rapidly. 

We've spoken to various people about this, and doctors and they see no harm in it. But you have to keep up with it. I've lost half a stone in 5 days (It won't work that quickly for all, and to be honest, I think part of it is because I've been too ill lately with an inner infection) But I've read people have lost more than that in their first 16 days of ketosis, but again, varies for everyone. 

Or, there is obviously the option, eat 3 times a day and excercise (walking is absolutely fine)


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I use this site, which is also free:
MyPlate - Food Diary & Food Calorie Counter | LIVESTRONG.COM

Yoga is a low impact exercise I really enjoy, as is Pilates. 
If you have netflix you can stream exercise videos for free.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> the best way to loose weight is NOT exercise, It is diet, not "a diet"
> ​


It's diet AND exercise. Once you've got the diet part well in balance, you need to exercise so your body burns fat and replaces it with muscle. 

Basically try eating healthier grains like kamut, spelt, Quinoa. Those starches are healthy ones. You already got the small meals and snacks part, but a important thing as well is to not eat after supper. DOn't snack at night because that makes you gain weight. Even if it's a fruit, try to drink water instead. If you cheat here or there and have a healthy snack at like 8-9 in the evening, it's not the end of the world, but avoid it. Though I must say it's hard sometimes and even I cheat. The day I grow out of my teenage body though, I know my metabolism won't be so merciful when I start munching on cereal at 8 o'clock at night.

Besides drinking lot's of water and trying to get a healthy amount of exercise, maybe try Oolong or green tea as well. If you drink 2-3 cups a day it can help with weight loss. Won't do a miracle and make you loose 30 pounds, but it will definitely help detoxify you and make you feel better. 

Good luck!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> Hi guys I know the best way to loose weight is to exercise but with my back injury I am allowed only to swim which now that schools back in the public pools are closed and walk on level ground. I have put on alot of weight since I turned 30 and its gotten worse since I hurt my back even though I watch what I eat. So I am asking what have you guys tried that has worked for you to get the punds off? Going to a gym with an indoor pool is not an option because the closest on is a 30 minute drive from home. Also anyone know of any simple core building exercises that I could try.
> 
> ETA: I am doing some core exercises the therapist gave me when I was going but I have gotten board with them and would like to do some new ones.


I just wanted to say good luck with your weight loss. I have just joined a weight management programme myself. Not a diet a permanent eating.cooking, food shopping lifestyle change. It is run by my local health authority.
I quit smoking last year and have since put on 3 stone  I am now ready to lose the gained weight and more if possible.

I have arthritis in my ankles and knees, which doesn't help as its harder to walk it off 

I am very determined to lose this weight


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. There is a green tea recipe that I am going to try if I ever find fresh mint that it calls for. I need to loose 50 pounds and my goal is to try to loose 2 pounds a week which is what the dr said is a healty amount to loose each week. I really do thank you all for all the support. 
Fellpony good luck to you to I hope you can do it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Actually, not eating before bed because its bad for you is false. I don't mean have a snack right before you crawl into bed, but you do need some fiber and protein (so an apple and some walnuts) to help repair your body, and keep your metabolism working. A snack an hour before bed is definitly appropriate. 

You also may need to redistribute your meals, and be eating more frequently...5 to 7 times a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My best success comes from 5 small meals a day, + a snack or two I agree with the suggestion to eat food that looks like food, it is a great idea both for losing weight and to be healthier.

I also do better on the high protein low carb regime, carbs are like crack to me, if I eat bread, cakes or cookies then I just crave more and more, if I stick to protein and veggies then the weight comes off.

I have also just discovered Chia seeds, great little things, a tablespoon sprinkled onto a salad, or mixed into something, tastes fine and really makes you feel full.:wink:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Golden.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Actually, not eating before bed because its bad for you is false. I don't mean have a snack right before you crawl into bed, but you do need some fiber and protein (so an apple and some walnuts) to help repair your body, and keep your metabolism working. A snack an hour before bed is definitely appropriate.
> ​


Oh ya? Well, well, what an illumination. Yay, I can snack on almonds before bed!!  
I'm always tempted to snack on a few nuts an hour or two before bed, but always hold myself back because I tell myself I shouldn't. Happy to hear otherwise!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Calmwaters, please Do Not worry about your weight. When fat is converted to muscle, you will gain weight. The dieter stresses then tries to eat an unrealistically low calorie diet, bordering on starvation. Instead, measure both upper and lower arms in the area of the largest muscle/fat. Same with the legs. Chest, waist and hips. Set up a program of exercises that you will do 5 days week, any 5 days so there's no guilt if you miss one to attend a function. Also your body needs the break. Set up your schedule so you work out for perhaps 10 min. 3x day. one for upper body, one for core and one for lower body. If you can ride an ex bike fit this in as one of your exercises. Strength training is cardio. Take your meas. weekly and record them. As your strength improves you will begin to see a more toned appearance to your body. One very busy summer I helped my welder hubby, doing heavy lifting, etc. I was also getting a horse conditioned for a show. Extra kids for holidays meant more of everything in the house. At the end of the summer we were planning a nice dinner out. None of my good clothes fit, they were huge, yet to my shock I'd gained 23lb. I was lean, well muscled and fit. Lesson learned about the focus on weight.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Well...if you have supper at 6 and nothing until breakfast the next day at 6, that's 12 hours where the body has been deprived of food. That's not good for it. 

But, this also means you should be eating within the first hour of getting up to restart your metabolism again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

water+oxygen=weight loss

I've found some articles that may help you out. I believe that they're from very credible sources.

Incredible Weight Loss Myths Exposed - Military Fitness - Military.com

Want to Lose Weight? - Military Fitness - Military.com

Can I Die from Drinking Too Much Water? - Military Fitness - Military.com

I hope they help.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all you guys are great! Tempest I will read those articles thank you very much.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey! It sucks trying to lose weight, it really does. In the past six months I have been trying to change my lifestyle just in little ways rather than a "diet" and have lost about 12kg (26 pounds). 

Its good to exercise and move about but you can't really lose weight without a diet. People obviously cut out the snack foods and soft drinks, but a lot of the food you consider "normal" or even "healthy" has a lot of calories. And your serving sizes are often too large for these foods. 

Keep watch of what you "normally" eat within a week or something, start reading the packets and don't trust that you only eat one serving size! Stuff like bread, pasta, rice, potatoes - people often eat much too much of these, and they are quite calorie dense foods. They aren't bad in smaller, more occasional meals but a lot of people eat these things quite often usually, and that is a whole lot of calories that have little nutritional value, in fact they are often just eaten as fillers. Eating wholegrain versions of these, for me, often seem to fill me up for longer and I eat less of it. 

I drink herbal teas and water, perhaps a rare juice, which you get used to quickly. When you really want something, its no use saying now, it will drive you insane, but just have a smaller amount and stop at that. Like if you want a chocolate don't buy a whole block even if you tell yourself you won't eat it. If you want a cake don't bake a whole one, just purchase a small slice. 

So start incorporating foods that have more nutritional value compared to calories and less calorie dense food. For example, you may have stir fry over quinoa, a protein, instead of rice. You might change a lunch sandwich to wholemeal roll with no cheese or oily sauces, but lots of salad vegetables.

That is my advice. Good luck though! I know it can be terrible and hard.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Saski.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I can tell people every day how to loose weight, I just can't practice what I preach! 
22 yrs ago when I went to nursing school, my doc told me that one regular coke a day will put 10 lbs on you in a year.... I proved it, 3 yrs running! 

Low fat, low cholesterol diabetic diet is the best diet out there for weight loss. Portion control, carbohydrate control. Weight Watchers if very good also, you can do it on line if there are no meetings near you. 
These fad diets work, temporarily, I've proved it, but most gain the weight back as quick as they loose it... proved that too! 

Ask your doc if he has any diabetic diet information, or go to the American Diabetic Association website. The doc I work for recommends 1200 cal diet for most women to loose weight. 1500 cal sometimes also.

And, exercise, don't have to go out there and join aerobics, just walking, 30-40 minutes every day will help greatly!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks I have been walking and but these last few days I have had a flair up with my back which gets worse if I walk to much so I have not been able to.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have seen some excelent replies on here but if you are having problems with your back (been there done that) I went on the hCG diet. The first month I have been on it I lost 30lbs and I wasn't super comitted. (Cheated a few times...shhh  ) I go through my doctor for it and I start ot back up Monday  I have found that its easy and you only do it for a month and off a month so on and so forth. Its the best way for me to lose weight. And its kind of expensive but it makes up for the money you spend on groceries. But just thought I would throw that out there for another option. Good luck!


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Go to dietscam.org about the hcg diet. The high price medication they give you has been proven (back in the 70's) to to be of any benefit. It's a scam, they get tons of money, you loose weight on the 500calories a day. We've had several patients have to go to the hospital while on the diet. One lady died of heart arrhythmias. Don't want to scare you, but don't want you ill either


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have had no problem on it at all. Its through a very very respected doctor in my area and I don't eat 500 calories a day. I was told 1200 to 1400 a day. It has worked for many people I know. The only people I have ever heard about going to the hospital was ppl using it from the internet. But I guess its not for everyone but I love it. Thanks for your concern though! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks you guys I will look into the HCG diet I have never heard of it. As far as my back I have two disk that are completely degenrated as well as a disk that has the ligaments torn around it. It hurts a little everyday but sometimes it hurts so bad I can hardly get up and down (like today and yesterday) I think its because the weathre has turned colder suddenly.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Calmwaters... I know exactly what you mean with back painm.. mine has gotten wayyy worse too with the weather change. It sucks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep it does just when I get Tequila and want to ride and enjoy her stupid back decides to act up.:evil:


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ugh! I know exactly what ya mean...this morning I was coming downstairs after waking up and my right leg completely gave out....launching me into a wall at the bottom of the stairs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

That sounds awful mine don't give out but I do get really bad cramps in my legs at time from the back injury. Maybe our bodys will adjust to the weather soon, at least I am hopeing mine will.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know the name of the actual diet, but my coworker has lost 64 pounds in the last year. Granted he's a guy, so it's easier, but I like the idea of the diet. Every week, the allowed food groups change so your body doesn't have time to adjust and tune itself out to the diet. When I see him again, I'll ask him what it's called. It seems like a pretty generous diet. Even when he can't eat certain foods on week, they're usually on the list the next week.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh calm.. we had some warm weather today and I thought of you! I hope where you are at you are enjoying some relief like I am 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I used sparkpeople for a while too. I now use, and really like, myfitnesspal.com. I end up on both cause there's things on both I like better. Mfp has a great calorie counter and it really puts what you eat in perspective. Those foods you thought, it's only 200 calories for this, soon becomes I could have had this and this off those same 200 calories. Anyways it's really helped me to learn to watch what I eat and have lost a little weight using it. If you join, add me as a friend (janasse)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

Yup, it's all about eating the proper amount of food and making the proper food choices. I've replaced junk-like snacks with a single cup of yogurt or fruit and asked my mom to make the healthier decisions when it comes to food (An example would be that instead of purchasing regular mayonaise she purchased the one made from olive oil instead which is supposed to be better for you). When it comes to meat she tries to make the healthier choice.

Soda is like a drug to my family so instead of purchasing those huge bottles like we used to we purchase the smaller bottles and drink one a day and even at that we sometimes don't drink it all. My point is that it all comes down to the right choices. Once you get on that food schedule it sticks like glue. 

I'd like to get on a schedule so that I can get even better results. For example, I could eat some cereal in the morning that isn't too fattening and at lunch in school I could eat a simple sandwhich that they supply and for dinner I could eat something simple like rice (Our dinner is usually the most fattening meal of all so it's hard to get healthier there).


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The book is called The 17 Day Diet.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love diet a&w root beer. It tastes more regular than any diet pop in my oppinion 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes, Diet A & W Rootbeer is really good, The Diet Orange Crush is really good also!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all your help and suggestions. I will keep you all updated as I can. Right now my scale is not working hopefully this week I can get another one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My doctor gave me some excellent words of wisdom when I complained of my difficulty in losing weight: You didn't gain that weight in a short time, and you can't lose it in a short time. 

Moderation and healthy habits are going to be the only way you can safely lose weight - not gimicky diets and not diet drugs. It's going to take a while!

I needed to lose 150 pounds (YES 150!). I've only lost 40 in the last year and a half - then I gained some of that back after breaking my foot - couldn't move around very well.

However...my blood pressure is now completely normal, as is my blood sugar. I'm gradually getting around better, and hope to start riding again soon. Doctor is actually pleased with the weight loss, and I hope to keep it up. I don't care that it's taken this long, I can tell the difference in how I feel, and so can my family!


----------

